# SuperSix Hi-Mod Frameset Available With Di2 Internal Wiring?



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Can the Hi-Mod Supersix be bought as a frameset with internal Di2 wiring? I know they sell the complete Hi-Mod bike with internal Di2 wiring, but don't know if it is available as a frameset.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

nope, bike only.

Starnut


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Starnut


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

If you have a good dealer who has a good rep, anything can happen.

Boo Yaa!


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

It puked!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks messy.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

-dustin said:


> It puked!


Great pic  

I went to change my BB and all these wires fell out... :cryin:


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

how you can put the spindle into the BB box with that?


----------

